# When do I plant sweet clover for my bees?



## Blessed Farms (Jun 12, 2012)

I've always planted in late winter. Clover seed is hard shelled and will be dormant until its ready to sprout. Some farmers actually mix it in with their cattle feed and let the cows spread it. I know all of our ag extension agencies around here, not sure about your area, recommends late January, early February. My first years clover crop has never been as well as i thought it should have been but the second and subsequent is always better.


----------



## Bee Whisperer (Mar 24, 2013)

What kind of Clover is the best? What do the bees like more; the white or the red?


----------



## Kirk Osborne (Oct 7, 2012)

White Dutch Clover is best if you want the clover to be low to the ground (yards). I am pretty sure clover can be planted any time of the year, as long as there isn't threat of frost. I've read that Aslike Clover is one of the best clovers for honey, but I have not experienced it. My 1.2 acres has quite a bit of white dutch clover, and I plan on spreading more seed. I will be giving my neighbors whatever seed I have left over. I will spread it right before a good rain. In the summer, it can sprout after just a couple of days. Good luck!


----------



## Beregondo (Jun 21, 2011)

Sowing clover seed in late winter, even on top of snow is a common practice.
As the snow melts the seed contacts the ground, and frost heaving works it in to a suitable depth for germination and it begins to grow when the temperature raises enough.

Going through the freeze/thaw cycles of early spring will not harm it.


----------



## jmgi (Jan 15, 2009)

brazosdog02, if you are planting sweet clover for next years flowers, you need to plant it now in your area I'm thinking. It has to germinate and grow at least a foot or so tall and more importantly develop a good root system to survive the winter. The top growth will die back over the winter, but the root will live and next spring begin to grow again and will get much taller and bloom.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

How many acres do you have? Are you going to make hay off of it too?


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Plant a type of clover that is adapted to your area I am not specifically familiar with Waller county but I am not sure I have ever seen sweet clover growing in NE Texas. Lots of Crimson clover and white Dutch though.


----------



## Blessed Farms (Jun 12, 2012)

I've yet to see any honeybees working red clover around my place. I have heard that their tongues are not long enough to reach the nectar. Not sure if thats true or not. Any of the whites are good in my area. I seed them in the pastures for grazing as well. Clover makes its own nitrogen so it actually helps the soil and surrounding plants.


----------

